# Filtro pasa bajo 15 Khz para broadcast



## tiago (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Buscando por ahí, he encontrado éste filtro de 15 Khz para utilizar en transmisores FM, y limitar las frecuencias mas altas del audio. Conozco su utilidad, pero nunca lo he probado en la práctica. 

Me gustaría oir críticas, si alguien ha utilizado este tipo de dispositivos, sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes. Voy a montarlo a ver cómo se comporta, pero también quisiera conocer opiniones.
Dejo la documentación en PDF y espero que también pueda servirle de utilidad a alguien

Saludos.


----------



## tomasr (Dic 31, 2012)

Muchas Gracias Tiago, solo me queda una duda, la salida que pone limiter tanto en el l y el r a que corresponden. Muchas Gracias.
PD(¿lo has montado?, ¿que tal va?

me pongo a trabajar con el. Un saludo.


----------



## tiago (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola @tomasr.  No, no lo he montado, he dado preferencia a otros proyectos. Me imagino que funcionará bien, ya nos lo comentas.
En cuanto a la salida "limiter", no sé exactamente cómo se conexiona. Tambien me pregunté lo mismo.
Ves desarrollando el circuito y alguien nos podrá aclarar como se usa dicha salida.

Saludos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/297575-tomasr/


----------



## crimson (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola tomasr, bienvenido al Foro, hola Tiago, por lo que veo, una entrada tiene un preénfasis de 50uS y la marcada como "limiter" va directo al filtro. Por lo menos, es lo que veo, además fijate que después hay un par de imágenes con preénfasis y sin él.
Saludos C


----------



## tiago (Ene 2, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Hola tomasr, bienvenido al Foro, hola Tiago, por lo que veo, una entrada tiene un preénfasis de 50uS y la marcada como "limiter" va directo al filtro. Por lo menos, es lo que veo, además fijate que después hay un par de imágenes con preénfasis y sin él.
> Saludos C


Si, eso ya lo veo, pero como lleva un Jumper para activar o desactivar el preenfasis, tampoco le encuentro demasiado sentido.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Hola @tomasr.  No, no lo he montado, he dado preferencia a otros proyectos. Me imagino que funcionará bien, ya nos lo comentas.
> En cuanto a la salida "limiter", no sé exactamente cómo se conexiona. Tambien me pregunté lo mismo.
> Ves desarrollando el circuito y alguien nos podrá aclarar como se usa dicha salida.
> 
> Saludos.



La salida limiter va a la etapa anterior al limitador final, esta limitacion se hace sobre el sonido con prenfasis.


----------



## jesus segurola (Abr 26, 2013)

hola buenas noches una pregunta alguno lo armo y lo iso andar que tal sus resultados ????? gracias chicos muy bueno el foro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Buscando por ahí, he encontrado éste filtro de 15 Khz para utilizar en transmisores FM, y limitar las frecuencias mas altas del audio. Conozco su utilidad, pero nunca lo he probado en la práctica.
> 
> ...



Hola Tiago saludos cordiales , el filtro es mui interessante y necessario quando la fuente de programa audio es um por exemplo un PC o  MP3 o CD o qualquer otra fonte de audio gerado por meio digitales. eso ocorre porque el audio proveniente de fontes digitales  contiene muchas frequencias supersonicas que nosotros no podemos oir , pero ao serem multiplexadas por el encoder del TX y demultiplexadas por el decoder del quaisquer receptor de FM estereo esas frequencias supersonicas son transladadas para frequencias audiveis e sonan como ruidos molestos en  el programa de audio original .
espero tener sido claro en mi explanaciones .

Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Nov 14, 2019)

Hola buenos dias amigos , sabe que reemplazo puede usarse en lugar del mc33079 ? Sólo me quedan dos de esos pero no puedo conseguir en ninguna para probar este circuito , aparentemente el tl084 podría ser uno ,  pero no se que dicen los expertos desde ya muchas gracias Saludos .


----------



## Gatxan (Nov 14, 2019)

Los TL084 y 074 te sirven perfectamente.
Y otros como el LF347, LM837 también.
Pero ni se te ocurra el LM324.

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 14, 2019)

Ya te fijaste aquí me figura que vale 2 U$A hay que ver si lo tienen aunque generalmente si figura, lo tienen.

Tal vez el TL074 sea parecido al menos en el bajo nivel de ruido.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 15, 2019)

hola es un proyecto de 4 años, pero ya que perdí todos mis datos después de un accidente hdd no lo completé ,15khz lfilter

esos dos ic


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 15, 2019)

Ese dispositivo es muy útil en la entrada de cada canal en un codificador estéreo, donde sobre todo en fuentes digitales como CD, frecuencias por encima de 15 Khz pueden deteriorar la calidad final...


----------



## radium98 (Nov 29, 2019)

proyecto en curso, falta de componentes


----------



## duflos (Dic 17, 2019)

Ese es el que realize yo quedo genial Saludos


----------



## walter1252 (May 7, 2020)

*H*ola muchachos*,* funciona bien eso ? *V*eo dos proyectos de diferentes colegas !


----------



## Elias M (May 11, 2020)

Encontré éste esquema de coder que tiene un filtro pasa bajos en un solo integrado, pero lo controla un micro que supongo que genera 150 KHz para que el filtro corte a 15 KHz, supongo que los IC se los puede conseguir por tiendas electrónicas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2020)

Hola a todos , mucho interesante ese proyecto arriba ,aun NO habia mirado el !.
Lo filtro pasa bajos es conposto por lo CI matricula MAX297  ("IC1" y "IC3") y nada mas !
Ese CI tiene una ejelente  performance y nesecita de solamente alimentación DC y un sinal externo  de Clock (relogio) donde la frequenzia dese clock define la frequenzia de corte (-3dB) deseada.
Lo restante de la multiplexación en lo dominio del tienpo y generación del tono Piloto de 19Khz si queda por cuenta del Microprocesador "IC5" (ATMEGA 8).
Cuanto a lo Software interno a ese uProcesador sacar el es de lo mas dificil ( dudo que lo dueño o diseñista forneça ).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Mar 16, 2021)

Hola cordial saludo, alguien tiene un esquema más sencillo de un filtro a 15 khz, muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2021)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Hola cordial saludo, alguien tiene un esquema más sencillo de un filtro a 15 khz, muchas gracias


? Y que tal ese aca en adjunto?
Lo premero amplificador operacional ( todo a la iziquierda ) es un paso ayslador (buffer) , lo segundo amplificador es un filtro rejecta frequenzia tipo double "T" y ese si queda sintonizado para trampar 19KHz , lo tercero amplificador operacional es lo filtro passa bajos con frequenzia de corte en 15KHz , lo cuarto amplificador operacional es otro filtro rejecta frequenzia tipo double "T" y tanbien si queda sintonizado en 19KHz (tampa) , por fin lo quinto y urtimo amplificador operacional es un filtro pasa bajos con frequenzia de corte en 15KHz.
Puedes escojer y  utilizar lo paso que quieres o armar solamente la mitad dese diseño , pero con mitad de la performance ( efiziencia) de filtragen
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 16, 2021)

Filtro pasa bajo 15 Khz para broadcast
					

Hola a todos.  Buscando por ahí, he encontrado éste filtro de 15 Khz para utilizar en transmisores FM, y limitar las frecuencias mas altas del audio. Conozco su utilidad, pero nunca lo he probado en la práctica.   Me gustaría oir críticas, si alguien ha utilizado este tipo de dispositivos, sus...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 7, 2021)

cordial saludo, daniel lopez, y si lo hago todo sin omitir ningún paso u operacional que sucede, la idea es que no pasen frecuencias superiores a 15 khz , muchas gracias...

hola cordial saludo a todos los compañeros, me han dicho, que este filtro sirve, para evitar que los agudos distorsionen, será cierto, si es así, si me sirve, ya que mi transmisor distorsiona los agudos, aun con compresor, se siente algo de ese problema, me gustaría saber, si alguien conoce otra solución o un consejo para dar, estaré muy agradecido muchachos, saludes......


----------

